# Solano rear bumper plate



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

The plate under my rear bumper on my Solano has seen better days. (To many steep ramps)
I've tried to straighten it as best I can but its not perfect. 
Does anyone know if they are available to buy and if so a rough idea on how much one might cost?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Why not try your local metalsmith/blacksmith or vehicle repair place. They may be able to knock one up for you, even stronger as well if you wish.

Colin


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

I used to be a sheet metal worker so could have knocked one up in ten minutes. Unfortunately the place I used to work at no longer has the necessary machinery.


----------

